# Family weekend event



## Hnorcy (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi, I am thinking about booking on to the family weekend. My daughter was diagnosed last week. Has anyone been to one of these events? Did they find it beneficial?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't have personal experience of these, but feedback I have heard in the past has always been excellent  Type 1 is relatively rare and any opportunity to meet others in the same situation and let the children learn and play can really help just by removing that sense of isolation that often comes along with a diagnosis  Plus, there will be lots to learn and and do and trained people to quiz!


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 20, 2017)

I too have no direct experience of these events, but have met parents and children who have been on them. They found them brilliant for the children and also for the parents.  Time to be with others who understand the practicalities of living with T 1 day by day.


----------



## Adrasteia (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry I'm really late to this but we went to a one day family event and it was great. How soon is it? The only reason I ask is that the amount of information at these things can be overwhelming, and there will likely be people from different areas who are all getting slightly different advice so whilst it can be extremely useful - and was for us - if you are very newly diagnosed it may throw a little more at you than you need right now. My experience of it was that you get more out of it once you have found your feet.

Also, don't underestimate the emotional impact - one of the kids at ours spoke about her experience of it all and I was in floods of tears. If you're grieving the diagnosis it can be tough.

Having said all that, we found it really useful. It can be a great way to meet other parents, share some experiences and the kids have a complete ball. I can't stress their value enough for making the kids feel 'normal' again.


----------



## Hnorcy (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you! There are a few weekends over the coming year. I was thinking May but I might go for the September one now?!? 
I'm glad you mentioned grief, that's exactly how I have been feeling. I'm picking up a bit now though x 







Adrasteia said:


> Sorry I'm really late to this but we went to a one day family event and it was great. How soon is it? The only reason I ask is that the amount of information at these things can be overwhelming, and there will likely be people from different areas who are all getting slightly different advice so whilst it can be extremely useful - and was for us - if you are very newly diagnosed it may throw a little more at you than you need right now. My experience of it was that you get more out of it once you have found your feet.
> 
> Also, don't underestimate the emotional impact - one of the kids at ours spoke about her experience of it all and I was in floods of tears. If you're grieving the diagnosis it can be tough.
> 
> Having said all that, we found it really useful. It can be a great way to meet other parents, share some experiences and the kids have a complete ball. I can't stress their value enough for making the kids feel 'normal' again.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 24, 2017)

Have a look at Parents section. Post about "Kids Events". I & others have volunteered on them. They are a great way of meeting others & you will learn a lot.  Good luck Honrcy.  Welcome


----------



## Adrasteia (Jan 25, 2017)

Hnorcy said:


> Thank you! There are a few weekends over the coming year. I was thinking May but I might go for the September one now?!?
> I'm glad you mentioned grief, that's exactly how I have been feeling. I'm picking up a bit now though x



I would consider September - one of the best things for us about the day was finding out hints, tips and tricks from other parents, and you need to live with it for a while to know what to ask for advice on, that way you'll get the best value from the experience.

On the grief, I can safely say that every parent on here will have gone through it, and done so in their own way. You may work through it all now or push it aside to deal with the immediate impact of looking after your wee one and find it surfaces later - that was certainly my experience. Make sure you have someone you can talk to about it.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 26, 2017)

Good luck & enjoy


----------



## Curly caz (Jan 29, 2017)

Hnorcy said:


> Hi, I am thinking about booking on to the family weekend. My daughter was diagnosed last week. Has anyone been to one of these events? Did they find it beneficial?


I would definitely recommend this to every family the sooner after the diagnosis the better  - we have been on one 12 weeks after my son was diagnosed it was fantastic we learned so much from all the professionals and so much more from the families & the kids - it was the first time my son aged 9 at the time had seen any other children injecting & using pumps & for me meeting & talking to other parents going through the same thing was exactly what I needed


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 30, 2017)

Curly caz said:


> I would definitely recommend this to every family the sooner after the diagnosis the better  - we have been on one 12 weeks after my son was diagnosed it was fantastic we learned so much from all the professionals and so much more from the families & the kids - it was the first time my son aged 9 at the time had seen any other children injecting & using pumps & for me meeting & talking to other parents going through the same thing was exactly what I needed


Well done to you & your Son Caz !


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 4, 2017)

Hope more families get to go to these !


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 11, 2017)

They also do week events too ! Good for kids & Teenagers to learn. Parents too learn.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 28, 2017)

Hnorcy said:


> Thank you! There are a few weekends over the coming year. I was thinking May but I might go for the September one now?!?
> I'm glad you mentioned grief, that's exactly how I have been feeling. I'm picking up a bit now though x


Please let us Know how it went Hnorcy !


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 28, 2017)

They are good for whole family


----------



## Hnorcy (Jul 28, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Please let us Know how it went Hnorcy !


It was absolutely fantastic. The whole family got so much out of the event. The volunteers were amazing, the kids had a fab time and we even had a 'date night' while they were at a party. We all learnt so much and came away with new friends and lots of useful information. I strongly believe this event should be mandatory and free to all newly diagnosed children and their families. I hope to help at an event like this in the future.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2017)

Hnorcy said:


> It was absolutely fantastic. The whole family got so much out of the event. The volunteers were amazing, the kids had a fab time and we even had a 'date night' while they were at a party. We all learnt so much and came away with new friends and lots of useful information. I strongly believe this event should be mandatory and free to all newly diagnosed children and their families. I hope to help at an event like this in the future.


That's really good to hear


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 29, 2017)

Hnorcy said:


> It was absolutely fantastic. The whole family got so much out of the event. The volunteers were amazing, the kids had a fab time and we even had a 'date night' while they were at a party. We all learnt so much and came away with new friends and lots of useful information. I strongly believe this event should be mandatory and free to all newly diagnosed children and their families. I hope to help at an event like this in the future.


I am really pleased you & your family enjoyed. You do learn off others & the pros. They take kids in one area & parents in another & both sets LEARN.  Double well good !


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2018)

Hnorcy said:


> It was absolutely fantastic. The whole family got so much out of the event. The volunteers were amazing, the kids had a fab time and we even had a 'date night' while they were at a party. We all learnt so much and came away with new friends and lots of useful information. I strongly believe this event should be mandatory and free to all newly diagnosed children and their families. I hope to help at an event like this in the future.


They are good !


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2018)

Curly caz said:


> I would definitely recommend this to every family the sooner after the diagnosis the better  - we have been on one 12 weeks after my son was diagnosed it was fantastic we learned so much from all the professionals and so much more from the families & the kids - it was the first time my son aged 9 at the time had seen any other children injecting & using pumps & for me meeting & talking to other parents going through the same thing was exactly what I needed


They are good !


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 28, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Have a look at Parents section. Post about "Kids Events". I & others have volunteered on them. They are a great way of meeting others & you will learn a lot.  Good luck Honrcy.  Welcome


May be someone from Duk could elaborate ?


----------

